# Halo SAS wheel set. how strong is it?



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I am wondering how well the halo SAS rim will hold up. I am 145 and 5'9" and am trying to get down full tail wips, and 360s becuse I just put a gyro on my P2. But I have never landed anything yet and both my wheel look like potato chips. A guy at my local bike shop told me the halo sas with 48 spokes in the back would hold up to anything no matter what angle you land on as long as long as it is trued and the spokes are tight. SO is this true? What would be the limit for me on these wheel sets? (ie, could you land sidways off an 8 foot drop?) is there a rim that will hold up better for around the same price?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm 6'1, close to 190 lbs and they handle EVERYTHING. I took my SAS-equipped trail bike to Downieville for 3 days of rough riding and they're as true as the day I pulled 'em out've the box...

I have a set in gold that're in pretty good condition that I'll sell ya if you're interested... $200.

You'd be VERY hard pressed to find a stronger wheelset for the money....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

A good quality wheel build is important. Those 48 spoke ones were a nightmare to true. Haha. I beat the crap out of mine, and my friend has them now. They are pretty strong. Remember to pump up your tires though, it uses a soft alloy so that it dents or flatspots rather than cracking.

I think you need to work on sticking things... 8 foot drop to flat even not sideways is already a lot of stress on wheels.

So Dirtjumper 3, got rid of the Chase, huh?


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> A good quality wheel build is important. Those 48 spoke ones were a nightmare to true. Haha. I beat the crap out of mine, and my friend has them now. They are pretty strong. Remember to pump up your tires though, it uses a soft alloy so that it dents or flatspots rather than cracking.
> 
> I think you need to work on sticking things... 8 foot drop to flat even not sideways is already a lot of stress on wheels.
> 
> So Dirtjumper 3, got rid of the Chase, huh?


hahaha...

Anyway, I think I am going to get a pair, sorry Ray Boa but i think I can get them for a good deal. Thanks guys. Right now I am just throwing on every wheel I can find just to get out and ride. i hope the SAS stay strong!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

You should change your name to DirtJamPro


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

were you pantelis before?


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i'm pretty happy with the SAS rim/spoke build, super strong.. especially the 48 spoke rear, but the rear hub leaves something to be desired... i already blew up one freehub body, they sent me another one.. and a coupla months later it's starting to feel like it's about to go.

so. lace those to a stronger hub, and you'll have a bombproof wheelset


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey, its noobjumper3, sorry buddy, i dont think any wheels will hold up to your insalenly hardcore style of riding sense you keep posting up about broken parts.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> Hey, its noobjumper3, sorry buddy, i dont think any wheels will hold up to your insalenly hardcore style of riding sense you keep posting up about broken parts.


Easy. He asked a legitamite question. Who are you to judge how he rides. Even if he wasn't the best rider, why beat on him? We were all bad at one point starting out.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

id wait on dropin bills till i had those tricks dialed. learn on the beater rims.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Well if it is as strong as people say it is, why not just buy it instead of having to replace a wheel or true something every week?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

don't bother with 48h wheels..in my experience they don't hold up any longer then 32 or 36. don't know about the SAS's, thought of getting them a while back but ended up going a different route. i have *heard* that the rims are soft from many people. look into anything atomlab...in your case probably the GI series wheels.

and LOL at Wills comment, nice observation


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

So then something like this one would be BETTER than the SAS in terms of durability? http://www.atomlab.com/Merchant2/me...Code=AW&Product_Code=GIWHEEL3&Category_Code=W

But in any case i guess i just want to know what the best/strongest (don't care about weight as long as it is strong and durable) wheel set on the market for around 200?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

urbanfreerider said:


> So then something like this one would be BETTER than the SAS in terms of durability? http://www.atomlab.com/Merchant2/me...Code=AW&Product_Code=GIWHEEL3&Category_Code=W
> 
> But in any case i guess i just want to know what the best/strongest (don't care about weight as long as it is strong and durable) wheel set on the market for around 200?


the GI streets are suppose to be crazy strong and crazy heavy. check out the GI dirts, they should hold up fine...make sure you always run your tires pumped up high either way


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

ebfreerider510 said:


> the GI streets are suppose to be crazy strong and crazy heavy. check out the GI dirts, they should hold up fine...make sure you always run your tires pumped up high either way


So then what do you guys think is the best rim for me? The SAS or the Atomlab?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I've had the Atomlabs Trailpimps and the Halo SAS. The soft comment refers to the alloy they use to make the rim. As I said, it is a soft alloy so that the rim dents rather than cracks. This is not a problem if you keep your tires pumped up. The Trailpimps have a crazy tall profile. They are not made anymore, they've been replaced. I've beaten the sh!t out of both wheels, and have rarely had to true them. Both my wheels were built properly. But any wheel will fail if you're a hack.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

urbanfreerider said:


> But in any case i guess i just want to know what the best/strongest (don't care about weight as long as it is strong and durable) wheel set on the market for around 200?





Ray Bao said:


> I have a set in gold that're in pretty good condition that I'll sell ya if you're interested... $200.





urbanfreerider said:


> Anyway, I think I am going to get a pair, sorry *Ray Bao* but i think I can get them for a good deal.


...trying to help this kid out.  ut:


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Ray Bao said:


> ...trying to help this kid out.  ut:


ha, sorry but I have had so many wheels bend under me I want to buy a new clean fresh pair. Right not I am left with my last set I am taking of my DH bike, there the old WTB dual duty rims. I think they will hold up for a little while until i can find a new set.

But guys, If I have 200 bucks for a back wheel set and I want it to be as strong as posible, what is a good one to buy? I thought the SAS was good...?


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

FUNN 48 spoke rim laced to a funn 14mm hub.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

So than these are stonger than both the SAS and GI?

http://mojowheels.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/product858.html


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

ya, they are def as strong, probably stronger.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> ya, they are def as strong, probably stronger.


Dude, I am 5'11" and 215lbs. and I rock Funns... Best wheelset EVER for being bombproof. I ride hard and have never, ever, ever, even had these wheels come the slightest bit out of true... The best 350 bucks I ever spent.


----------

